# Medals arrived today



## Runningwolf (Jan 14, 2012)

Two golds and a best of show medals arrived today from the LA Cellar Masters Club competition. 

Is anyone entering American Wine Society's competition in Pittsburgh. It should be a good time as it will include conferences though out the day also.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 14, 2012)

Very nice!!! Way to go.

We have our MO competition coming up in a month - will be submitting some wines to it, so we will see how it goes..


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice Dan and with my arch nemesis also huh! (OCP) LOL


----------



## harleydmn (Jan 15, 2012)

Great Going, also like your label


----------



## grapeman (Jan 15, 2012)

That's great Dan! Best of Show to boot! Way to go


----------



## Julie (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats, Dan. Nice going. What are you planning on submitting to the Pittsburgh competition?


----------



## Flem (Jan 15, 2012)

Way to go Danny Boy! We're proud of you!!


----------



## REDBOATNY (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice job Dan!!


----------



## BobF (Jan 15, 2012)

Excellent! We're all waiting for recipes and detailed instructions


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 15, 2012)

Julie said:


> Congrats, Dan. Nice going. What are you planning on submitting to the Pittsburgh competition?



Julie, I don't believe I'll be allowed to enter. Presque Isle is the major sponser. I am hoping to be able to attend it. I did email Cellar master's president before I entered their competition.


----------



## Julie (Jan 15, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Julie, I don't believe I'll be allowed to enter. Presque Isle is the major sponser. I am hoping to be able to attend it. I did email Cellar master's president before I entered their competition.



Well that is a bummer!


----------



## almargita (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice job Dan, hope my Country apple turns out as well as yours. Where & when is the wine competition happening?

Al


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 15, 2012)

almargita said:


> Nice job Dan, hope my Country apple turns out as well as yours. Where & when is the wine competition happening?
> 
> Al



I will post details as I get them. I believe it's the first week in March.


----------



## PCharles (Jan 15, 2012)

Runningwolf, Is that an eagles feather in you cap? I know you must be flying high, as would any of us. 

I've always respected your comments and feedback. Now your comments are gilded with gold. 

Good going!!!

PCharles


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone. Remember, everything I learned was right from this forum.


----------



## Wine-O (Jan 15, 2012)

*Way To Go Dan*. I like the looks of those medals as well. I am still waiting for my Best Of Show, my wife got hers with her first kit she ever made (Luna Bianca)!! I did get one last year at Corrado's for my Black Sambuca (distilled spirits) but thats not a wine!!
Dave


----------



## WildBill (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats Dan! You have been an inspiration to many of us as well as a great coach.


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 15, 2012)

Convrats Dan!


----------



## SarahRides (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats Dan!!!


----------



## robie (Jan 16, 2012)

Very good! You just fulfilled the dreams many of us have. We better get busy!!!

Great job, Dan.


----------

